# state B



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

should be a good tourney this yr. get out and watch

rd 1

Lisbon vs Grafton
Lamoure vs Four Winds
Mott-Regent vs Watford City
Turtle Lake-Mercer vs Minot Bishop Ryan

I am going to go with 
Lisbon( they are hot right now)
Lamoure( this should be an awesome game, both play up and down the court)
Watford City(Just because they haven't lost yet)
TL-M( Great job by my previous school!)


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Norm...... Ryan will beat TLM.They beat my favorite last night.....Dunseith.I was hoping they would win so I could go and watch them play down here next week.Oh well.....will have to watch on TV

winners will be.....

Grafton
LaMoure
Watford City
Minot Ryan.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

KEN W said:


> winners will be.....
> 
> Grafton
> LaMoure
> ...


ditto

Class B is always a great time, I hope to get up to a few games next week.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I haven't made it to the "B" in about oh umm 8 years

just don't have good memories from that place................


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Too bad it is in Fargo.........Terrible venue for any basketball, especially the "B">

Bismarck is a better spot for it. The Dome is such a sterile atmosphere for hoops!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i will agree, bismarck has by far the best venue to hold the B,

I like fargo and have nothing against the town, but it also seems that you are so much more welcome in bismarck, individual store sales, front page coverage in the tribune and such. don't get me wrong i love that it is only a 2 hr drive for me, but bismarck is just better venue


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Coming with experience on the court, I was lucky enough to make it to the "B" 3 out of my 4 years of Varsity.

2 years were in the Dome, and 1 in Biz. Bismarck felt like a basketball court, the fans were almost on top of you, and were closer to the floor. When the games were exciting, it seemed to feel the crowd was more into it in Bismarck.

The Dome is just way too damn big, even though it is split in half. The fans seem to sit a lot more elevated for seating.

Personally Biz has the better venue, and a nicer town to boot. I mean cmon, Fargo is Fargo...........but then again, I live in the city.........

Tator


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Should be a great tourney this year with lots of great teams. I'm heading down in the morning to take in the weekend of excitment. No predictions except I think some upsets will occur first round :lol:


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

I agree Bismarck or Minot should be the only option for the B. Centrally located and they want you there. Fargo could care less about having the B as they have so much stuff going on there all the time anyways its just another tourney to them. Also Fargo could care less about anything in the state west of Casselton so I say screw them and keep the B in Minot or Bismarck.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

I just want there to be some good games and Ryan to lose. It was nice to see that Dickinson Trinity was not in it again.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

dieseldog said:


> I agree Bismarck or Minot should be the only option for the B. Centrally located and they want you there. Fargo could care less about having the B as they have so much stuff going on there all the time anyways its just another tourney to them. Also Fargo could care less about anything in the state west of Casselton so I say screw them and keep the B in Minot or Bismarck.


Evidently you live west of Cassleton.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

LaMoure and TLM move on.

Norm goes 2-2


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Norm is probably here at the games.

TLM got a big lead and Ryan couldn't quite catch up.Ran out of time.Doesn't break my heart to see Ryan lose.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well we are all 3 out of 4 on picking.4 ranked teams left.Should be a good semi tomorrow.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Doesn't break my heart to see Ryan lose.


It wouldn't break my heart to see them lose 2 more either.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Sorry but i have to ask because i just graduated from ryan, but, why do you guys have such harsh feelings? just curious?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Class B better make some changes or they are going to continue to fall behind Class A. Class B games have gotten consistently more boring in the past 10 years.

I'm a class B guy, but it has gotten silly.

A) Follow Class A with the addition of a shot clock. Generally most teams shoot well within this time frame anyway, but it would help at the end of quarters. I know opponents say it's too expensive, but i don't buy it. It could be done. i'm sure square backboards were a large expense at first also.

B) Follow Class A and play two 18 minute halves. the last 1-1/2 minute of every quarter is generally a waste anyway. It's no wonder Class A stats look better, they play 4 extra minutes a game and don't have 2 additional stops in play. This is a no-brainer to me.

C) Both classes stop that ridiculous "no entry in the lane on a free throw until the ball hits the rim" crap. that is just plain stupid. play it like the college game. Skip the lowest block and back everyone up one. Let em bang a little bit. basketball is a contact sport.

D) I also would like to see that in the last 2 minutes of each half the clock stop on a made basket until the ball is inbounded. This is easily done. It stops teams from lollygagging to take a ball out when they know the other team is out of time-outs. Good coaching realizes this and tells their kids to do it...but i still think it's silly.

Overall i thought the teams in this years tourney are very evenly matched and that is why the scores were generally low. I don't buy nerves, etc. those are gone after the first 1-2 minutes. I heard someone say twho watches them a lot that it's the worse they have seen turtle lake play all year. Do ya spose it's because the competition gets a little better? I bet they would look even worse against the timberwolves.

individually i didn't get to see the early games but i was real dissapointed in shipmann from watford city. Sure he had good fundamentals and seemed to play a smart game, but i expected much more out of a Mr. Basketball candidate. Klinitski (spelling?) from Grafton seemed very athletic and looks like he could be a tough matchup for shipman tonight. Maybe shipman just had a bad game too. Haven't seen him play except for last night. But he just didn't seem very athletic and explosive to me.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Watford played like crap yesterday. No one could make free throws and Shipman just wasn't himself. Hopefully tonight they prove me right.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

honkerslayr said:


> Sorry but i have to ask because i just graduated from ryan, but, why do you guys have such harsh feelings? just curious?


Minot Ryan and Dickinson Trinity are ussually the teams to beat, they seem to make it to state alot and as what I have heard recruite good players to play on there teams.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> Class B better make some changes or they are going to continue to fall behind Class A.


Continue???
Last time i checked class B was and still is the biggest B-Ball tourney in the state.
Shot clock? r u serious, last time i watched a game and played the majorrity of the teams shoot before 35 seconds anyway so there goes that idea.' and yeah u go tell a school with a minimal budget to put a shot clock in?? smart!!
The only real problem with class B' is they have one good player per team maybe 2 and class A' usually has 3 or more good players.but imo i dont see that as a problem more of unique differances.
You always hear how well class A kids are, well in a matter of fact when they head to college the good class b' kids are playin gthe same amount as a good class A kid.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

oh ok thanks for clarifying but i don't want to start stirring the pot because we don't recruit. everone on this team this year and last year have been in the school system since 6th grade! but oh well they are done this year and i kinda had to laugh about it because after 3 years running all we have to show for it is 7th place 4th place and probably a consolation. :beer: good luck to whoever wins!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I personally really dislike ryan, trinity, and other private schools not because they recruit, which is perfectly legal for them to do. I think the unfair advantage comes from the base of players they have to choose from. they are all located in larger cities. Where as a team like scranton has a base of maybe 10-15 boys that will play basketball in high school, where a team such as dickinson trinity will have a base of 500 kids to choose from. Obviously they lose the top end players to the big school, but in a town such as dickinson the rest of the kids can go trinity, where as a town like scranton does not have that option.

Larger schools such as lisbon are always going to be good. I have no problem with that, because they are not big enough to be class A and it is not their fault that there are towns that cannot field a good team. I use lisbon as an example b/c I honestly believe their B team could have made the region 1 tourney this year.

My solution is, put all parochial(sp?) school in 2 disctricts and 1 region. Yes i know some teams would be traveling a long ways but this is just a suggestion. They will have one team in it every year. Is this the right answer? I dunno. I think if the the graftons, lisbon's, and watford city's, ryans and trinity's keep making state tourneys year after year a 3 class system is on the horizon and by doing that they would probably be ruining the premier high school athletic event in north dakota.

On the other hand i love it when a team goes to state and basically the only ones left in town are the family dogs.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

oh picks tonight

I have to go with lamoure(I think this will be a great high scoring game, 70-65.....I still hope TL-M wins) and Grafton( 49-42).


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

jwdinius1 said:


> > Class B better make some changes or they are going to continue to fall behind Class A.
> 
> 
> Continue???
> ...


I'm a class B guy through and through, however if you watch basketball for what it is Class A put's a more exciting product on the floor right now. There's no question in my mind anyway. I played class b high school ball in the late 80's and early 90's. We averaged around 70-75 points a game and went over 100 3 or 4 times. And the competition was better top to bottom than it is now. This was while class a teams were putting up 40-45 a night. Class a saw something wrong and worked to change it.

Read my post over, what i'm saying is i believe the shot clock would help the last few minutes of every quarter. It gets to be a game of keep away, and that's not fun for anyone. in reality a class b game has about 4 1/2 minutes of wasted time making the game really 27 1/2 minutes whereas class a has 1-1/2 minutes (because of shot clock and halves instead of quarters) of wasted time making there game 34 1/2 minutes long. Maybe you don't agree, but this is what i see.

Also i do agree that most class b schools only have a few good players to really pick from. And if this is true, shouldn't those few good players be pretty dominate?

And about individual talent, It's all about a certain kids type of game whether he/she can play college ball. Not whether they played class a or class b. that doesn't matter. there are kids that are very average high school players that have a nitch that finds them a spot on a college roster and there are very good high school players (a or b) that cannot play college ball.

All i was trying to say with my post is i think the acutal product class b is putting on the floor is falling behind. I'll still watch it and i'll still support it, but they need to look at things.

ps....no need to be so arrogant with your "smart" comment. Loosen up a bit, you'll live longer.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Norm70 said:


> oh picks tonight
> 
> I have to go with lamoure(I think this will be a great high scoring game, 70-65.....I still hope TL-M wins) and Grafton( 49-42).


I didn't see lamoure play, how'd they look? Is that big kid that plays for them the real deal or is he more of a floater and junk picker-up-er?


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

Thats the thing about Shipman he isn't a flashy player he just plays good fundamental basketball and he usually draws an AND 1 when he gets it in the paint. Actually 24 and 14 are the flashier players on WC team they both have good shots and aren't afraid to take it to the hole.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I guess I don't see any need to change the game.Class B is just fine the way it is.

A)No need to spend the money

B)Playing 4 quarters is better for B because it gives teams with a thin bench(which most B teams have) 2 extra times to rest.This is the biggest reason why large shools win.......they have more depth.....Playing 2 halves would make it even worse.

C)You see very few lane violations.Keeps the game from getting rough.

D)Not necessary.....would prolong the game time.They are long enough now.

Scores from the first day are always lower at state tourneys.Kids are nervous,plus that basket hanging out in nowhere with no wall behind it creats a depth problem.As the 4 Winds coach said.....his team shot the worst % on field goals of any game this year.The last game they shot that poorly was the first game of last years state tournament.

One change I wouldn't mind seeing is what I believe Minn does with their state tourney.....seed the teams 1-8 instead of drawing opponents at random.

As for today.....I think TLM will outrun Lamoure and score 70-80 points to win.Second game will be a lower scoring dogfight.I look for a close game with Grafton winning.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well,I got the first one right......this will be another Epping vs. Hillsboro championship.Smallest against one of the largest.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Watford gonna beat Grafton again IMO


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I was right......Grafton vs. TLM for the title.Grafton could win both the boys state hockey and BB championship.

The largest school in the tournament vs. the smallest.


----------

